# Australian Covid Mask Mandate



## mellowyellow (Sep 28, 2021)

We take it very seriously.


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2021)

Storm troopers.


----------



## Shero (Sep 28, 2021)

C'est bien!! He broke the law


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 28, 2021)

They grab him, force a mask on him, then what?  Fines?  Jail?  A Warning? What?


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)

*Masks don’t work.* At least a dozen scientific studies have shown that masks do nothing to stop the spread of respiratory viruses.

One meta-analysis published by the CDC in May 2020 found _“no significant reduction in influenza transmission with the use of face masks”_.
Another study with over 8000 subjects found masks _“did not seem to be effective against laboratory-confirmed viral respiratory infections nor against clinical respiratory infection.”_
There are literally too many to quote them all, but you can read them: [1][2][3][4][5][6][7][8][9][10] Or read a summary by SPR here.
While some studies have been done claiming to show mask do work for Covid, they are all seriously flawed. One relied on self-reported surveys as data. Another was so badly designed a panel of experts demand it be withdrawn. A third was withdrawn after its predictions proved entirely incorrect.
The WHO commissioned their own meta-analysis in the Lancet, but that study looked only at N95 masks and only in hospitals. [For full run down on the bad data in this study click here.]

Aside from scientific evidence, there’s plenty of real-world evidence that masks do nothing to halt the spread of disease.
For example, North Dakota and South Dakota had near-identical case figures, despite one having a mask-mandate and the other not:

In Kansas, counties without mask mandates actually had fewer Covid “cases” than counties _with_ mask mandates. And despite masks being very common in Japan, they had their worst flu outbreak in decades in 2019.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Sep 29, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> We take it very seriously.
> 
> View attachment 186310


Maybe we need to create anti-mask/anti-vax colonies like we did with leprosy. Put them on a deserted island where they can't cause anyone else harm. They'll be able to freely interact with and infect each other at will. Provide them with a generous supply of horse de-wormer and stacks of Bibles, but if they want science to assist in their treatment, they'll need to rely on the few like-minded doctors they'll have, who are probably not the best and the brightest in their field.

That may be the only way we're ever going to recover from this pandemic.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)

From as early as March 2020, studies done in Italy were suggesting 50-75% of positive Covid tests had no symptoms. Another UK study from August 2020 found as much as 86% of “Covid patients”_experienced no viral symptoms at all_.

It is literally impossible to tell the difference between an “asymptomatic case” and a false-positive test result.  "From the data we have, it still seems to be rare that an asymptomatic person actually transmits onward to a secondary individual,”.

A meta-analysis of Covid studies, published by Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA) in December 2020, found that asymptomatic carriers had a less than 1% chance of infecting people within their household. Another study, done on influenza in 2009, found, "limited evidence to suggest the importance of [asymptomatic] transmission. The role of asymptomatic or presymptomatic influenza-infected individuals in disease transmission may have been overestimated…”


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)

* Average age of “Covid death” is greater than the average life expectancy.* The average age of a “Covid death” in the UK is 82.5 years. In Italy it’s 86. Germany, 83. Switzerland, 86. Canada, 86. The US, 78, Australia, 82.

In almost all cases the median age of a “Covid death” _is higher than the national life expectancy_.

As such, for most of the world, the “pandemic” has had little-to-no impact on life expectancy. Contrast this with the Spanish flu, which saw a 28% drop in life expectancy in the US in just over a year.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)

In March 2020, the Italian government published statistics showing 99.2% of their “Covid deaths” had at least one serious comorbidity.

These included cancer, heart disease, dementia, Alzheimer’s, kidney failure and diabetes (among others). Over 50% of them had *three or more* serious pre-existing conditions.

This pattern has held up in all other countries over the course of the “pandemic”. An October 2020 FOIA request to the UK’s ONS revealed less than 10% of the official “Covid death” count at that time had Covid as the sole cause of death.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Maybe we need to create anti-mask/anti-vax colonies like we did with leprosy. Put them on a deserted island where they can't cause anyone else harm. They'll be able to freely interact with and infect each other at will. Provide them with a generous supply of horse de-wormer and stacks of Bibles, but if they want science to assist in their treatment, they'll need to rely on the few like-minded doctors they'll have, who are probably not the best and the brightest in their field.
> 
> That may be the only way we're ever going to recover from this pandemic.


We have recovered from the pandemic. Covid-19 is now classified as _endemic_, like the rhinovirus and influenza and other viruses.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)

Countries around the globe have been defining a “Covid death” as a _“death *by any cause* within 28/30/60 days of a positive test”_.

Healthcare officials from Italy, Germany, the UK, US, Northern Ireland and others have all admitted to this practice:

Removing any distinction between dying _of_ Covid, and dying of something else _after testing positive for Covid_ will naturally lead to over-counting of “Covid deaths”. British pathologist Dr John Lee was warning of this “substantial over-estimate” as early as last spring. Other mainstream sources have reported it, too.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)

*There has been NO unusual excess mortality.* The press has called 2020 the UK’s “deadliest year since world war two”, but this is misleading because it ignores the massive increase in the population since that time. A more reasonable statistical measure of mortality is Age-Standardised Mortality Rate (ASMR):
By this measure, 2020 isn’t even the worst year for mortality _since 2000_, In fact since 1943 _only 9 years have been better than 2020_.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)

Similarly, in the US the ASMR for 2020 is only at 2004 levels:


----------



## Irwin (Sep 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> We have recovered from the pandemic. Covid-19 is now classified as _endemic_, like the rhinovirus and influenza and other viruses.


According to this article from Harvard Medical, it's still a pandemic.
https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/features/what-will-it-be-like-when-covid-19-becomes-endemic/


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 29, 2021)

Irwin said:


> According to this article from Harvard Medical, it's still a pandemic.
> https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/news/features/what-will-it-be-like-when-covid-19-becomes-endemic/


Well according to several I read, it isn't.

You decide.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2021)

Australia and Florida are about the same size, with similar size populations. Here are some interesting statistics about the difference the mandate makes:

https://www.jacksonville.com/story/...le-hospitalizations-surge-florida/6246384002/


----------



## Devi (Sep 30, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Maybe we need to create anti-mask/anti-vax colonies like we did with leprosy. Put them on a deserted island where they can't cause anyone else harm. They'll be able to freely interact with and infect each other at will. Provide them with a generous supply of horse de-wormer and stacks of Bibles, but if they want science to assist in their treatment, they'll need to rely on the few like-minded doctors they'll have, who are probably not the best and the brightest in their field.
> 
> That may be the only way we're ever going to recover from this pandemic.


Sure, that _sounds_ reasonable (sort of), but have you ever considered the absurdity of requiring the vaccinated to be protected from the unvaccinated by forcing the unvaccinated to use the vaccine that didn't protect the vaccinated?

Added: I don't have any horse dewormer nor a Bible. And I've already had Covid.

And I'm not much of a fascist. Not interested in concentration camps.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 30, 2021)

I don't like that photo.  Living in a police state can't be fun.  I thought Australia had a democracy.  Guess I was wrong again.  The photo reminds me of Nazi Storm Troopers throwing Jews out of 2nd story windows.  Yet, the media is asking how come so many of us are feeling depressed?  HA!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 30, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> We take it very seriously.
> 
> View attachment 186310


IMHO, He should be put down like the rabid dog he is.


----------



## chic (Sep 30, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 186448


It was not forced on anyone back then and that is the difference. You could still work, shop, worship. It was a person's choice. Not the government's. All 4 of my grandparents lived through this and I asked them about the Spanish flu way back when.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

chic said:


> It was not forced on anyone back then and that is the difference. You could still work, shop, worship. It was a person's choice. *Not the government's.* All 4 of my grandparents lived through this and I asked them about the Spanish flu way back when.


That's incorrect. "Mask-wearing ordinances mainly popped up in the western states, and it appears most people complied with them."

https://www.history.com/news/1918-spanish-flu-mask-wearing-resistance


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Similarly, in the US the ASMR for 2020 is only at 2004 levels:


I appreciate your posts, I often find them logical and persuasive.  However I am not sure I agree with this one.  Here is a blow up of your figure:

And while you are right the 2020 US death rate is at about the same levels as 2004, and earlier it sure looks like a deviation from the trend to me.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 30, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I appreciate your posts, I often find them logical and persuasive.  However I am not sure I agree with this one.  Here is a blow up of your figure:
> View attachment 186598
> And while you are right the 2020 US death rate is at about the same levels as 2004, and earlier it sure looks like a deviation from the trend to me.


True, but, 2020 has experienced many other deaths that cannot be attributed to covid (suicide, drowning, overdose, and the one that sticks in my craw the most, ventilators). That has not stopped some from lumping all deaths in the covid column.  

Putting someone on a ventilator who is suffering from influenza, pneumonia, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, or any other condition which restricts breathing or affects the lungs, will not alleviate any of those symptoms. In fact, it will almost certainly make it worse, and will kill many of them.

Intubation tubes are a source of potential a infection known as “ventilator-associated pneumonia”, which studies show affects up to 28% of all people put on ventilators, and kills 20-55% of those infected.
Mechanical ventilation is also damaging to the physical structure of the lungs, resulting in “ventilator-induced lung injury”, which can dramatically impact quality of life, and even result in death.
Experts estimate 40-50% of ventilated patients die, regardless of their disease. Around the world, between 66 and 86% of all “Covid patients” put on ventilators died.

According to an “undercover nurse”, ventilators were being used so improperly in New York, that they were destroying patients’ lungs.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Australia and Florida are about the same size, with similar size populations. Here are some interesting statistics about the difference the mandate makes:
> 
> https://www.jacksonville.com/story/...le-hospitalizations-surge-florida/6246384002/


"Australia and Florida are about the same size"

Since when? Did Australia shrink?

https://www.aboutaustralia.com/australia-size-compared-to-usa/


----------



## Irwin (Sep 30, 2021)

Devi said:


> *Sure, that sounds reasonable (sort of), but have you ever considered the absurdity of requiring the vaccinated to be protected from the unvaccinated by forcing the unvaccinated to use the vaccine that didn't protect the vaccinated?*
> 
> Added: I don't have any horse dewormer nor a Bible. And I've already had Covid.
> 
> And I'm not much of a fascist. Not interested in concentration camps.


The vaccine doesn't prevent you from contracting covid-19. You can still catch it and get sick, although I believe it does provide some protection. What it does is effectively deter serious illness and death if you do contract it. It tells your body to build up its defenses and be prepared for an attack.

Currently, 99.5% of people dying from covid-19 are unvaccinated. While many of those dying have other underlying conditions that may have contributed to their deaths, the fact is, had they been vaccinated, they'd probably still be alive.


----------



## Devi (Sep 30, 2021)

So they say. Also check out some of the documentation about injuries (including death) from the vaccines.


----------



## Devi (Sep 30, 2021)

Or how about a thread from these forums:

I am at a lost for words. Actually close to tears - it is regarding my husband bloodwork.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 30, 2021)

displaying charts ,figures and narratives that do not relate in a direct way to the issues at hand do not prove anything.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> True, but, 2020 has experienced many other deaths that cannot be attributed to covid (suicide, drowning, overdose, and the one that sticks in my craw the most, ventilators). That has not stopped some from lumping all deaths in the covid column.


 Do you believe that Covid has killed people?  More than the flu would have in an average year?

If so do you believe most of the victims were old or already ill and closer to death anyway?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Since when? Did Australia shrink?


No, Florida did.  Maybe Sunny was thinking of old Spanish Florida, according to Spanish claims it was most of what is now the US.

LOL


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 30, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> From as early as March 2020, studies done in Italy were suggesting 50-75% of positive Covid tests had no symptoms. Another UK study from August 2020 found as much as 86% of “Covid patients”_experienced no viral symptoms at all_.
> 
> It is literally impossible to tell the difference between an “asymptomatic case” and a false-positive test result.  "From the data we have, it still seems to be rare that an asymptomatic person actually transmits onward to a secondary individual,”.
> 
> A meta-analysis of Covid studies, published by Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA) in December 2020, found that asymptomatic carriers had a less than 1% chance of infecting people within their household. Another study, done on influenza in 2009, found, "limited evidence to suggest the importance of [asymptomatic] transmission. The role of asymptomatic or presymptomatic influenza-infected individuals in disease transmission may have been overestimated…”


And meanwhile, 600,000+ dead in this country. Anti-vaxers are murderers.


----------



## John cycling (Sep 30, 2021)

The "Spanish Flu" pandemic was quite similar to the current pandemic.
*How 50 million people died in 1918 due to toxic and poisonous vaccinations.* <--
The people promoting the well known poisonous vaccinations are the ones who are murderers.


----------



## suds00 (Oct 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The "Spanish Flu" pandemic was quite similar to the current pandemic.
> *How 50 million people died in 1918 due to toxic and poisonous vaccinations.* <--
> The people promoting the well known poisonous vaccinations are the ones who are murderers.


unbelievable!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 1, 2021)

retiredtraveler said:


> And meanwhile, 600,000+ dead in this country. Anti-vaxers are murderers.


Murderers.... Put down the glue... it'll fry what little brain stem is left.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 1, 2021)

....from Sunny's Article....the article and Sunny were comparing population...

So it is instructive that Australia has largely succeeded in preventing the worst death toll from the coronavirus pandemic.

For instance, Florida has about 21 million residents, Australia somewhat more, 26 million.

Then look at COVID-19 deaths:


Florida: 17,460.
Australia: 907.
In fact, on a recent day in Australia, there were no COVID-19 deaths — zero, reported The Washington Post.

Though Australia has a conservative prime minister, Scott Morrison, he led the nation into taking the pandemic seriously.

Australia's national response was led by a Yale graduate, Greg Hunt, a former McKinsey consultant. His wife is a former infectious disease nurse who keeps this book at her bedside: "The Coming Plague: Newly Emerging Diseases in a World Out of Balance" by Laurie Garrett.

Their strategic plan involved testing, tracing and social distancing. In contrast, the U.S. has never had enough tests, nor enough staff to trace contacts. And our president made fun of masks and led mass events with no distancing.

Yet now the Sydney Opera House is open and workers are encouraged to return to their offices.

America is not Australia. But Australia proves that a free nation can succeed against a coronavirus if people work together.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

LOL, I meant similar size populations, not land mass.

Sorry about the confusions.


----------

